# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart

## Flori

Më 27 janar 1756 u lind në Straßburg, Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart, një fëmijë gjeni i muzikës. Por megjithë sukeset e tij të fillimit kompozitori vdiq më 5 dhjetor 1791 i varfëruar në Vjenë. Vetëm pas vdekjes së tij ai u nderua si një nga gjenitë më të mëdhenj të muzikës të të gjitha kohrave. Sa i pasur do të kishte qenë sot me licencat e produkteve të shumta me emrin e tij. Çokollatat mozart, bombone të mbushura me marcipan janë varianti më i thjeshtë, thotë organizatori i vitit të Mozartit në Vjenë Peter Marboe. "Ne kemi marrë letra, ku shkruhet unë e di se ku është i varrosur Mozarti dhe nëqoftëse marr prej jush disa qindramijëra euro mund t´ua tregoj", deri tek ofertat me të pabesueshme për produkte dhe projekte nga më të ndryshmet. "Ka libra kriminalë me Mozartin, biografi të reja, romane dhe ese shkencore me rezultate nga studimet e fundit për Mozartin. 

E qartë është, se Mozarti që në vitet e para ka treguar një talent të jashtëzakonshëm muzikor. Përpjekjet e para për të kompozuar i ka bërë që në moshën pesë vjeçare. Kur ishte shtatë vjeç i mësoi vetes violinën dhe organon, kur ishte tetë vjeç kompozoi sonata për piano dhe kur ishte 12 operen e parë. Babai i tij Leopoldi, vetë mësues muzike, e njohu talentin e të birit dhe e prezantoi atë dhe motrën Ana Maria brenda dhe jashtë vendi. Deri në vitin 1766 babai së bashku me fëmijët udhëtoi ndër të tjera në Paris, Londër dhe Hagë. Mozarti dhe motra e tij luanin në oborre dhe në akademi publike. Por fillimisht Mozart debutoi në Mynih dhe në Vjenë, pastaj në Augsburg dhe në Frankfurt. Augsburgu ishte qyteti i lindjes së Leopold Mozartit. Atje do të festohet viti i Mozartit 2006 me rreth 80 aktivitete zyrtare nën përkujdesjen e presidentit gjerman Horst Këhler. Aktivitetet më të rëndësishme do të zhvillohen në muajin maj. 

Dy javë rresht do të ofrohen vepra të babait dhe djalit, në mënyrën se si janë luajtur historikisht. Edhe në Vjenë Mozarti duhet marrë seriozisht dhe jo vetëm për qëllime komerciale, thekson organizatori i vitit të Mozartit në Vjenë, Peter Marboe. Të 30 milionë eurot, që ka në dispozicion do t´i shfrytëzojë në rradhë të parë për projekte me vlerë. Një fond që do t´i kishte shërbyer edhe Mozartit të ri, sepse ai konsiderohet si njëri nga kompozitoret e parë të pavarur të oborreve dhe pas periudhes së fillimit si fëmijë gjeni iu desh të punonte shumë për të fituar jetesen. Që kur ishte fëmijë Mozart u emërua si koncertmaestro i orkestres së oborrit në Strasburg, nga ku në gusht 1777 kërkoi të largohej. Në Mynih dhe në Mannheim Mozart u përpoq më kot për t´u punësuar. Edhe në Paris ai nuk mundi të zërë vend dhe u kthye në vitin 1778 pas vdekjes së nënës, Ana Maria në Salzburg, si organist i oborrit. Salzburgu konsiderohet si qyteti i studjuesve të Mozartit. 

Shumë projekte artistike dhe ekspozita duhet të hedhin në vitin 2006 një vështrim në jetën, vepren dhe qënien e Mozartit. Për festimet e Salzburgut organizatori i tyre Peter Ruzicka i ka vënë në plan të 22 operat e Mozartit. Sekretarja e përgjithshme e "Mozart 2006" në Salzburg, Inge Brudil, e sheh vitin e Mozartit si një feste të madhe ditelindjeje. "Në festën e ditëlindjes është kështu, që fillimisht luhet jubileu dhe jeta e tij, pastaj aty takon shokë dhe dashamirës së ketij jubileu, kuptohet nga koha e Mozartit. Familja e tij do të shfaqet, kërcimi dhe loja po ashtu, siç bëhet në një festë të vertetë. Pra njëriu shoqërohet nga një festë shumë e hareshme dhe mëson njëkohësisht për jetën dhe veprën e Mozartit." Në vitin 1782 Mozart u martua me Konstanze Weber. Me të ai jetoi në Vjenë. Jetesën e fitonte duke dhënë mësim në piano dhe shkroi i ngarkuar nga Perandori Josef i II-të, Operen e tij "Rrëmbimi nga Sarai". Edhe opera komike "Nata e Figaros" u krijua me mbështetjen e perandorit Josef. Publiku megjithatë nuk e kuptonte muzikën komplekse dhe përmbajtjen e tij kritike ndaj shoqërisë. Situata ekonomike e Mozartit u keqësua. Ai u emërua në vitin 1787 si kompozitor i oborrit, por rroga ishte e vogël. 1791 u shfaq për herë të parë opera "Fyelli magjik", një nga sukseset e fundit të Mozartit. Ai vdiq në moshën 35 vjeçare duke punuar mbi rekuiemin e tij. Në vitet e fundit kompozoi ndër të tjera Sinfoninë e Jupiterit dhe Serenatën me famë botërore "Një muzikë e vogël nate". Mbi 600 vepra ka kompozuar Mozarti në periudhën e shkurtër të krijimtarisës ë tij. Një repertor i gjere sinfonish, koncertesh, sonatash, operash, pjesë për kanto me përmbajtje laike dhe fetare. Shkaku i vertetë i vdekjes është i diskutueshem dhe ka shkaktuar spekullime, që nga helmimi deri tek sëmundja e sifilizit. Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart u varros në një varr për të varfër në varrezën Shën Marxer në Vjenë, e cila restaurohet me rastin e ditëlindjes së tij. 

Veprat e Mozartit janë sot pjesë e literaturës muzikale botërore. Edhe pse studimet e fundit kanë treguar se edhe gjeni si Mozarti merrnin nganjëherë melodi nga bashkëkohësit e tyre si Jozef Haydni. Edhe pjesa teatrale "Amadeus" i P Shaffer dhe filmi i nderuar me Oscar i Milos Forman, ka ndryshuar bindjen për figurën e kompozitorit të madh. Krahas fëmijës së vogël gjeni, është Mozarti don Zhuan, kaoti gjenial, artisti i etur për të jetuar dhe shkruesi i letrave të paturpshme. Letrat e Mozartit janë lexuar ndër të tjerë edhe nga aktori dhe regjizori Klaus Maria Brandauer dhe do të transmetohen në vitin 2006 në 365 ditët e emisioneve kulturore të ARD-së. Pompozitet do të ketë natyrisht edhe në vitin e Mozartit. Me 27 janar Vjena pret me një festë monumentale me premiera, koncerte dhe transmetime televizive në të gjithë botën. Wolfgang Amadeus Mozartit do t´i kishte pëlqyer pa dyshim një parti e tillë.

----------

